# Alternative to Deep Frying



## Norm70

The only think i have ever really done with my fish is bread it and deep fry it.

Are there alternatives for eye,perch, and crappie? I have tried cooking it with lemon pepper and how found i realy dislike the taste of lemon on fish. Another recipies to try w/o breadding on them??


----------



## drjongy

Probably not a lot of difference but take a package of saltines and turn them into a powder in the blender. Dip the fish in egg, then the saltine mixture and pan fry (half vegetable oil/half butter).

For a healthier alternative try wrapping the fish in tinfoil with a little olive oil and bake in the oven.

One of my favorite alternatives to the pan fry is to soak a cedar plank in water for several hours. Put the fillets of fish on the cedar plank, spread a thin layer of Grey Pupon mustard over the fillets, top with caramelized shallots (like an onion) and pour a little melted butter or olive oil over the top and put on the grill. The wood will catch fire and smoke and really adds some nice flavor to the fish.


----------



## lvmylabs

This is still a method of frying fish, but it is really good for Fresh Persh especially if you like a little heat with your meal. I love to cook whenever I get the chance and am always looking for new recipes. Give this one a try if you would like.

2 tbsp. flour
2 tbsp. cornmeal
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
4 perch fillets
1 tbsp. butter

Jalapeno-Butter Sauce
lime wedges
2 tbsp. butter
1 small jalapeno chile cored seeded & minced
1 shallot minced
1 tsp. minced fresh tarragon
1 to 2 tsp. fresh lime juice
salt
pepper.

Directions 
On plate, stir together flour, cornmeal, chili powder, salt and pepper. Coat perch with flour mixture. Heat butter in 10-inch nonstick skillet. Add perch and cook over medium heat or until browned on both sides and white in the center, allowing 3 minutes per side. 
JALAPENO-BUTTER SAUCE

Melt butter in small pan. Add chili and shallot sauteed of medium heat for 3 minutes or until shallot is tender. Add tarragon and 1 tsp. of lime juice. Taste. Season with salt and pepper. If sauce is slightly tart, add remaining 1 tsp. lime juice. Serve immediately.

I know that you said you didn't like the taste of lemon on fish, but if you use small lemon slices for this next recipe you just get the hint flavor. This is a great recipe either on the camp fire or on the grill.

4 Perch Filets well cleaned
1/4 sitck butter
1 tsp Worchester Sauce
Paprika to taste
Lemon slices
Salt and Pepper

Directions 
Place perch individually on tin foil. Mix butter, Worchester sauce, in sautee pan. Melt butter. Baste each perch with mixture. Then sprinkle paprika on perch. Place lemon slices on fish and tightly wrap the tin foil. Place directly in the coals and cook for 12 minutes. Carefully remove and serve with parsley and au gratin potatoes.

And Finally this one may seam a little different but give it a try and you will be pleased. Great after a day on the ice.

1 lb. perch
2/3 cup cream of celery soup 
3/4 cup sour cream 
3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Directions 
Thaw and drain frozen fillets and arrange in a single layer in a 2-quart buttered, shallow baking dish. Combine sauce ingredients and heat until cheese melts in small sauce pan. Spread over fillets and bake at 375 for 25 minutes.

Let me know what you think, I love shore lunch fish, but I usually save that for a lunch on a rock while frying the fish in a cast iron skillet. First Fry a pound of bacon, strain bacon bits out of grease, then melt between 1 and 2 sticks of butter in grease. Then fry fish in that mixture. It isn't very healthy, but it is so good, and the bears will love you for it that evening.

I hope this helps


----------



## holmsvc

I have made this several times and I really like it.

http://www.tonydean.com/recipes.html?sectionid=1615


----------



## lvmylabs

I almost forgot this one, if you have any pike fillets you can try this one.

Pike fillets
pepper
salt
Jalapeno peppers chopped
Onion chopped
Garlic Minced (you don't need very much)
An alternative that I have used is lemon zest to replace the garlic

Directions 
Take pike fillets and throw them in a grinder. Make burgers with them and pan fry the burgers (a George Forman works pretty good), it doesn't work that well on a grill.


----------



## Horsager

Put the fillets directly onto a Foreman grill. Use your favorite seasoning. Lowry's, Johnny's, lemon pepper, your choice. Cooking time for thick fillets is 90seconds, thin fillets is 45-60 seconds.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Another great recipe....

Make a tin foil tray. Spray it with non stick cooking spray. Put fillets in the tray put butter on top of fillets and what ever seasoning you like....mrs dash, lowerys, cajun, lemon pepper, what ever.....put on grill until fish flakes.

Chuck


----------



## Joltin_Joe

> Another great recipe....
> 
> Make a tin foil tray. Spray it with non stick cooking spray. Put fillets in the tray put butter on top of fillets and what ever seasoning you like....mrs dash, lowerys, cajun, lemon pepper, what ever.....put on grill until fish flakes.


We do this one a lot too. I like adding an abundance of chopped white onion, garlic cloves, pepperoncini, jalapeno, whatever you want to add just a little flavor and to munch on besides the fish. Your breath is going to be nasty, but it's well worth it.


----------



## AdamFisk

I like to put a little olive oil, italian dressing (anything for a little moisture) on each side of a fillet, season the hell out of them. Then wrap them in saran wrap and put in fridge for a couple hours. Broil or grill em, preferbly grill, and squeeze lemon juice on them while they are cooking. They are great to eat plain and even better on a bun with lettuce, fried onion, mayo and cheese.


----------



## jaydogg

wasnt there an oil called olsetra, or olstrum ? I thought that was good for you.


----------

